# FSW Immigration Count



## sanju1304 (May 27, 2014)

Dear Mmeber, 

Applogies to ask a stupid question but would like to confirm if there is link which can suggest the current number of application received a particular profession ? 


After reading various posts below is my understanding . (Please correct and add if I am missing something)

I am starting the process now with ECA and just wish to confirm if I am already too late . 

Here are my understanding and Progress

ECA (Necessary to compare education)> To be started today with WES

IELTS : Done L : 6 , R 6.5 S 6 W 6

Employer Letters : Working on them 

IELTS of Wife : Scheduled in June (to Claim 5 points)


Regards
Sanju


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I doubt there is any way to find out how many applications have been received.


----------



## kashish_v (Jul 2, 2013)

Its present on the CIC website now.


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

You can track by below link -

Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers

Hope it helps..


----------

